# [portage] Se queda congelado al instalar qt-core [SOLVED]

## gdaker

Hola, acabo de instalar gentoo hace unas horas y me encuentro con un problema al instalar el VLC con gui.

Tengo instalado gnome y al querer emerger VLC con la use=qt4 se queda el emerge pensando ...

No se si me explico bien ... se queda asi clavado y no hace nada en absoluto.

¿Por que puede ser ?

```
netway / # emerge -uDav --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1  USE="exceptions glib iconv jit ssl (-aqua) -debug -optimized-qmake -pch -private-headers -qt3support" 208,656 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch -private-headers" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib nas tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -mng -nis -pch -private-headers -qt3support -raster -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-1.1.9  USE="X a52 aac alsa dbus dvd ffmpeg gcrypt gnome libnotify libv4l libv4l2 mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin opengl png qt4* samba sqlite svg svga truetype v4l v4l2 win32codecs wma-fixed x264 xcb xml -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -fbcon -flac -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gme -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -kde -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libtiger -lirc -live -lua -matroska -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack -ogg -optimisememory -oss -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex -sse -stream -taglib -theora -twolame -udev -upnp -vaapi -vcdx -vlm -vorbis -xosd -xv -zvbi" 0 kB

Total: 5 packages (4 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 208,656 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1

```

Espero que alguien pueda tener una idea, porque necesito la libreria para mas cosas, jeje.

Un saludo y muchas gracias  :Razz: 

----------

## gdaker

Pues afortunadamente de la misma extraña forma que al "emerge" se le fue la pinza a vuelto a recuperarla.

He seguido instalando otras cosas y al rato he vuelto a probar y ahora esta compilado qt-core.

----------

